# Having seeds delivered to your address?



## tokin' (May 28, 2007)

Anyone here had seeds delivered to their home in the US? I was wanting to order some but of course I'm paranoid about them being tracked. I thought about opening a PO box, but you have to show them 2 forms of ID anyways for that.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 28, 2007)

i've gotten them sent to my home... but i try to send em to the po box.. 

no worries lol I've gotten em everytime

I order exclusively from Dr. Chronic and Cannabean though.. mandala on ocassion straight from the breeder and his site. 

otherwise i dont' trust many more seed vendors.. even though there are a couple more that are on the up and up.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 28, 2007)

I sent them to my home but used the name of someone who lived in this house prior to us.  This used to be a rental and we still get mail for a few residents.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 28, 2007)

No problems, Have them delivered to you or Ono Bill. If something were to ever happen, you can stand there and just say, Got NO idea who would send this to me. It is reasonable to retrieve mail, but you are not able to be held liable for what gets sent. If that were the case people would be set up and sent away all's to easy.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## DBIRDdankz (May 28, 2007)

Does this mean that if you live in the US you can easily order seeds from a site and not have to worry about any problems?? If so, Ill order some seeds pretty darn soon...


----------



## Kupunakane (May 29, 2007)

Slow down a tad,  First not every seed seller is on the up, and up.  Some sites are bogus, some are down for an assortment of reasons. Some will not return your coin, if they don't have what you thought you were ordering.
etc,etc.
   Check with the wonderful folks here, and get a good referral ya know ?
You want to think through your grow before you go and order also. What are your intentions indoor/outdoor, hyro, dirt, size restrictions ? think it through.

All my mails have worked fine for me, but I know what I can say if ever approached and questioned. This is an instance of knowing how to be ignorant at the right time, or what we might refer to as being dumb as a fox.
  Never admit to anything, this is why we have legal council, to protect ourselves from our own mistakes. If ever approached, while standing there just having pulled the package from the mailbox, my statement was that you cannot be held liable for what came to you in the mail at the moment you pull the parcel out from the mailbox, and it is yet un-opened.
 Reason it through, if I wanted to put you in the clink, I send you a hoober in the mail, and then rat you out, busted ? NAW !!! It doesn't work like that my friend.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## maineharvest (May 29, 2007)

Ive ordered from nirvana seeds three times and have had no problems at all.  Ive heard of a few people that had there seeds taken while coming into the country through customs but they just got their seeds taken and that was it.  I think customs knows they have better things to do then go after someone ordering ten marijuana seeds.  But they will confiscate them if they find them.  I personally feel safe ordering them.


----------



## Object505 (May 29, 2007)

I just got my seeds from nirvana shop international. They came hidden inside a little pink perfume bottle my wife confiscated. It took like 20 days but I got my seeds. The only drawback is. I got 10 seeds from mixed strains and none of them were labeld what strain they are. That was the only drawback.


----------



## clear eyes (May 29, 2007)

Just got order from doc 5 days southeast us.


----------



## Object505 (May 29, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I sent them to my home but used the name of someone who lived in this house prior to us. This used to be a rental and we still get mail for a few residents.


 
It would have sucked if they finaly decided to forward the mail however. 

hehe


----------



## SmokinMom (May 29, 2007)

No kidding!!!  

We've been here for 8 yrs and still get mail for 2 previous owners.


----------



## tokin' (May 29, 2007)

Cool, guess I'll order then. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2007)

could some1 post the sites for purchasing seeds as well as prices please?


----------

